#     (  )
.   .
               .
 -       ,  1-2 .
,
  20.03.2020,   20.03.2020,   21.03.2020.
    (    -   ,   () )
  5.1.1   149,               .

    ,          ,    /       .        ,        .

    .    .4.1.1    .

   -    . (  ),     ( )    (    ),      .
   ,    .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ( )    (    ),

----------

> 


    ,  .

----------


## ZZZhanna

> .


     ?  - ,        :Blush: 





> 


,         ,    14.19        10  15  ;      150  200

----------

> ?  - ,       
> 
> 
> 
> ,         ,    14.19        10  15  ;      150  200


          ?    ,      .      (       .     -  )

----------

